# gummy eyeball ice cubes



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

I purchased some gruesome gummi eyeballs at walmart. They say 'pop them in the freezer then drop them in your halloween drink for some gruesome fun"

Has anyone used them? does it change the taste of the drink? Does it disolve or stay in the cup?


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds interesting! I'd like to have some.


----------

